# Australia Spouse Visa s/c 309 from India



## tanods

My wife applied for her visa in July 2012, it had been more than 7 months since but she hasn't been granted visa yet.
As per Australian High Commission site, the application is past New Delhi average processing time which is 7 months
The case officer has written twice asking for more documents which were submitted.
Medicals and police verification has also been submitted, ~3-4 months back.
His recent response to the status of the visa application is a generic one and good for nothing

Does anyone know why there is a delay in granting the visa?
How long before she will get the visa?


----------

